# Silver Nitrate (Supplier Calgary?)



## Richard Tymko (Jan 14, 2020)

Off topic, but would anybody know where to buy Silver Nitrate (AgNO3) here in Calgary?

I want to electro-etch sterling silver.

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 14, 2020)

There is a chemical store in Calgary that sells acids. If you don't mind sacrificing some silver you can make some of your own silver nitrate using acid. 

I think this was the place - https://www.petrocraft.ab.ca/contact_us

If they don't have what you need I am sure they know who does.


----------



## Perry (Jan 14, 2020)

Try a place called Ken's Gems Supplies Inc.


----------



## Richard Tymko (Jan 14, 2020)

Tom Kitta said:


> There is a chemical store in Calgary that sells acids. If you don't mind sacrificing some silver you can make some of your own silver nitrate using acid.
> 
> I think this was the place - https://www.petrocraft.ab.ca/contact_us
> 
> If they don't have what you need I am sure they know who does.


Awesome, Thanks!


----------

